# Sage Barrista Express enters standby after about 15 minutes - why?



## parxuk (Dec 8, 2011)

As per the thread title, I have a new Sage Barrista Express to replace my Classic. I was used to turning that on at least 30 minutes beforre wanting a coffee so that everything got up to a nice stable temperature.

On the SBE i turn it on, and when I come back to the machine a short while later (15 minutes or so but havent timed it) the machine seems to have entered a standby mode with only the power light flashing on and off.

Is this how its supposed to work? Doesnt seem right to me. I think the manual says it will enter standby after 1 hour, but its nowhere near as long as that.

Any thoughts?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

Energy Saving Features - The Barista Express™ will enter the 'Power Save Mode' if not used for 30 minutes, and will automatically switch off if not used for a further 2 hours. The 'Power Save Mode' uses 50% less power than when the machine is in 'Stand By' Mode. During 'Power Saver Mode' only the POWER button surround will flash slowly. All other button light surrounds will not be illuminated. To re-activate the machine during 'Power Save Mode' simply press any button except POWER. The POWER button surround will then illuminate and flash while the machine quickly reheats to operational temperature. When the correct temperature has been reached, all the button surrounds on the control panel will be illuminated.


----------



## DAH (Nov 3, 2018)

Also, the BE will heat up in about 30 seconds, so there's no need to turn it on and wait and wait and wait for it to heat up... turn it on, grind the coffee, tamp and you're good to go....


----------



## dmreeceuk (Apr 18, 2018)

I would just run a shot through with no coffee to get temp stable. That will do more than leaving it on for more than 5 mins which doesn't seem have an effect.


----------



## parxuk (Dec 8, 2011)

Many thanks for the replies. I must have missed that bit in the manual.

I will get out of my Gaggia habits and just switch the machine on from when I need it in the future. Should help to keep the energy bills down a bit as well I suppose?

Thanks once again.


----------



## RufusA (Sep 28, 2017)

dmreeceuk said:


> I would just run a shot through with no coffee to get temp stable.


That's exactly what I do:

Switch on

Wait 20 secs to warm up

Remove basket from portafilter and run a single shot through in to a cup.

Replace basket, grind coffee and tamp.

Tip out hot water from cup and run a double shot of coffee.

I can have usually have a good espresso in my hand within 2 mins of powering up.

As it doesn't have a conventional boiler it's a very different experience from a Gaggia classic, and no temperature surfing is required. It also IMHO produces better more consistent coffee (though that might be more down to my ineptitude with the Gaggia).


----------



## skooby (Nov 21, 2018)

Why do you remove the basket when running water through?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

parxuk said:


> As per the thread title, I have a new Sage Barrista Express to replace my Classic. I was used to turning that on at least 30 minutes beforre wanting a coffee so that everything got up to a nice stable temperature.
> 
> On the SBE i turn it on, and when I come back to the machine a short while later (15 minutes or so but havent timed it) the machine seems to have entered a standby mode with only the power light flashing on and off.
> 
> ...


I think if you keep spelling it's name wrong it will take revenge on you by going faulty.


----------

